

Search engine relevance - an empirical test - asp742
http://blog.doloreslabs.com/2008/04/search-engine-relevance-an-empirical-test/

======
theoutlander
Yes, it is true that Live, Yahoo and Google are pretty close in terms of
relevancy. People think of Google being the best, but the fact is that other
engines are catching up. There are 200 search engines out there and most of us
only know about the 4 big ones. Back in 1997, everyone used Yahoo or MSN and
thought they were the best. Same applies to Google in 2008. There will be
other players that will take over in the next few years.

------
dejb
I think the test is a good idea but the 'relevance raters' are only looking at
the listing results - not the actual page. The relevance of the actual page is
far more important to the user experience than the listing text. A clever
'made for adsense' site could scam the listing but obviously not the actual
content.

------
pmorici
The more important question is, for the prices they are paying for labor over
at Mechanical Turk were the participants sufficiently literate in the English
language.

